# Seven Deadly Sins: Pokemon Edition



## Minnow (Apr 28, 2010)

The other day at school I tried to come up with seven pokemon to match the deadly sins. And I also wanted to make it an actual viable team, so it was kind of fun to think about, but I wanted to see if anyone else had any better suggestions.

*
Pride*
Empoleon, because of its dex entries about how much pride it has. And it's, like, an emperor, I guess? I'm not satisfied with him for Pride, but I couldn't think of anything better. Maybe Alakazam?
*
Wrath*
Weavile. Actuallly, just Sneasel, but i'd be evolving it if it was on a team anyway, so yeah. Just look at Sneasel's dex entries, it's a complete bastard, and likes to kill things. Other options: Scyther, Persian

*Envy*
Ditto and Smeargle both fit perfectly, thematically, but they both kind of suck for battling. Any ideas?
*
Lust*
Lopunny Jynx, I guess, mostly because of it's dex entries. I was also thinking maybe lust in a less commonly used sense, like obsessing and lusting after something, not necessarily sexual. I was thinking Banette.
*
Sloth*
Slaking fits perfectly. Not just because he's lazyish, but the way he attacks fits exactly into the idea of Sloth as a sin. He has great stats and moves, and is powerful when he attacks, but he only attacks every other turn, seemingly because he just doesn't feel like it. Having the ability to act but choosing not to is perfect Sloth. Just like Sloth from FMA (manga).
*
Gluttony *
Snorlax, I guess? Maybe Swalot? I can't think of anything good for this.

*Greed*
I dropped greed to bring the team down to six, and I was having trouble thinking of one. Maybe Murkrow?


Veekun


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jun 12, 2010)

Kinda unrelated, but... Has anyone seen David Fincher's "Seven"? Awesome crime film with a seven deadly sins theme. 
I think Meowth would be a good candidate for greed. Also, you could do Gyarados for Rage.


----------

